# .257



## jeep_guy_4x4 (Apr 11, 2005)

Is a .257 caliber a good choice for deer. Mine delivers 1800lbs + out to 300 yards with a 115 grain bullet. Section denisity of .249...

Any thoughts of barnes XXX vrs Nosler BST's

Will a triple x open on a deer?


----------



## bwnelson (Oct 29, 2002)

Jeep Guy ...

A .257 boolit can be excellent deer medicine out of everything from a .250 Savage to a .257 Weatherby. I always have a 25-06 around and think it is as good as it gets on North Dakota deer.

Like any other bore size, you have to consider what the bullet will do at the expected impact velocity. I'm working up deer and antelope loads right now with 100 gr TSX out of a 26" Browning 78 High Wall. I have had great luck with 100 TSX and 55 gr of H4831 with other 25's and have plotted load progressions from 52-56 gr of H4831 and 52-56 gr of R19 to see what suits this rifle.

TSX are great on deer. I shot 4 last year with 140 TSX out of my .280 at ~ 2985 MV. Ranges between 50 and 200 yards or so IIRC ... lung shots were .284 hole in, organs blended into a bloody smoothie, and a big f n hole going out. No worrys on them opening up at that velocity.

Some people have found a fast .257 TSX (3000 + impact) can leave a bore sized exit hole and then assume that means no expansion. Testing in ballistic gelatin with bone fragments has shown that the bullet expands but can shed petals during penetration leaving a small exit hole. However, the petals are shed after causing massive internal injuries and prove quite fatal will a well placed shot.

If you are thinking of loading the 115 gr TSX I'd think that it will be plenty slow for full expansion at most any shooting range.

A great resource for Barnes Bullets is Ty Herring at Barnes customer service. He's a great guy and has been real helpful with fast email responses to my questions.


----------



## arctic plainsman (Aug 21, 2005)

JG,
I think BW is right on the money.
I use a 25-06 myself when chasing deer down that way, and it seems to work quite well. I have been slinging Swift bullets out of my rifle for no particular reason, but the accuracy happens to be good as does the terminal performance. I say for no particular reason because the Nosler, Sierra, Hornaday, and Triple Shock Barnes will do the same. The only bullet I've had problems with is the X bullet. I'm sure the terminal performance would be great, but I've tried quite a few different loads, and can't get anything to group worth a darn.
The 257 Roberts is also a great deer rifle, so don't overlook that one. It comes in some nice short action, light rifles, and the accuracy can be superb. I have an uncle that has used an old model 722 for years, and his barn's rafters are full of good looking buck racks.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

I have a .257 Roberts that was my Mom's deer gun in the 60's. Love it for deer. Don't shoot any fancy bullets but it brings em down.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I shoot a 257 ackley improved for deer all the time. They are an excellent deer rifle.

I have shot just about every type of bullet in them, barnes x, NBT's, hornadies, speers, sierra's, and have come down to the 120gr nosler partition. Great performance up close and down range. I took an antelope at an honest 460 yds on a perfect day, and longest deer has been 350+. Most of the time I try to get a bit closer, but both of those shots were during perfect conditions for it.

You may want to stick with the 100's in the standard 257 for a little better velocity. Look at the +P loadings though, the basic reloading data is pretty tame due to older rifle.

In the standard 257 data they stick to a max around 45,000 psi, while with the ackley, or the +p loadings in factory ammo they push 50,000 which is the pretty much the standard for most calibers. That being said, only use correct reloading data, don't go out on your own in the dark. There is plenty of data available.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

It was suggested to me when I first got into deer hunting that when looking at a gun or round, all it needs is to be for deer and deliver over 1000 foot pounds of energy to kill a deer affectively. I have sort of followed that. A .257 ranks right up there with a 25-06 and others like the past posts say. Pluse it would have lighter recoil then a .260 or .270.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

I have to agree that the .257 bullet is fine for deer, in any cartridge from 250 Savage to 257 Weatherby Magnum (a good thing gone too far, in my opinion). Some people would use it for larger game. Do so carefully and know just exactly what you are doing. The rule of thumb is, indeed, 1000 ft/lbs for deer. I have seen it at 1500 ft/lb for elk and 2000 ft/lb for moose. Ft/lb won't tell you the whole story, but it gives you an idea. I know you've seen it bunches of times, bullet construction and placement are just as important as ft/lb, maybe more important.


----------

